# Logging mit Appplet



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Hiho!

Also ich habe ein Applet mit Tomcat laufen und will lokal (also auf dem Rechner wo es ausgeführt wird) mitloggen!

Das ganze vielleicht noch mit IP als Dateiname oder Session (oder was auch immer).


Die Frage ist wie geht das?? Wenn ich im Applet sage schreibe auf /usr/log/????log.log


Will er dann auf dem PC schreiben wo das Applet ausgeführt wird oder schreibt er es auf den Server PC?

Und wie bekomme ich solche Sessions oder IPs raus??

Benutze Tomcat 5.5.4 mit Java 1.4 (zz noch 1.4, bald 1.5)


----------



## dotlens (16. Dez 2004)

du kannst dir einen outputStream besorgen von der URL des servers. und über den das log schreiben. ansonsten würde er wohl versuche die Datei lokal zu speichern, wofür er aber spezielle rechte braucht.


```
URL url = new URL("http://'ip'/");
OutputStream out = url.openConnection().getOutputStream();
```


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Mh, naja, mal schaun ob das geht!

Wie sage ich den da nen Pfad?? Der speichert mir das ja dann irgendwo ab, oder??


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Dez 2004)

>>Will er dann auf dem PC schreiben wo das Applet
>>ausgeführt wird oder schreibt er es auf den Server PC?

natürlich da, wo das Applet ausgeführt wird, beim Client (also wertlos so zu loggen)

>>Und wie bekomme ich solche Sessions oder IPs raus??

über die Servlet API

du musst alle Log Meldungen an den Server zurückschicken, schau mal im Thread 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11729

wie das gehen könnte (schicks an ein spezialisiertes Servelt und nimm die log Methode -> dann landet das im Tomcat-Logfile)


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Naja, werd mir nen UDP Service bauen der dass dan abfangt!

Weil Logger habe ich jetzt schon geschrieben, bin aber erst später draufgekommen, dass das irgendwie so net gehen kann ;>


----------

